# PTE Academics Rescore



## Natureo (Feb 27, 2015)

Has anyone tried to rescore PTE test before?
Is anything changed? I've got 1 mark away from what I want.
So, I'm thinking about doing rescore but I have a concern because we all know that a computer does the whole thing. It's not like a human which has different marking.
I reckon it would be slightly hard if scores are changed.

Anyone has tried and scores were changed. Please let me know ))


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Practically impossible because the point of a computer program scoring is there is no error from what is programed and everyone is scored on the same basis unlike when humans mark.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, I have a quick question. Did you tried re scoring? If you did, does it help?


----------



## yasmeen6 (Sep 27, 2015)

*pte rescoring*

has anyone tried rescoring or anyone knows how long rescoring will take

thanks


----------



## NaWin (Sep 8, 2015)

Did u applied for a rescore ?? Even, I am short by one point .


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

yasmeen6 said:


> has anyone tried rescoring or anyone knows how long rescoring will take
> 
> thanks



I believe no one applied for rescores. I have checked many forums but seems no one. Since it's all computer based the chances are almost nill that scores will change. Better to reappear!!


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

This is from pte FAQ
Requesting a rescore
If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
consideration:

• PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
• If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.

You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.

To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

*Pte*

Hi All,
I have found the PTE result to be very inconsistant between tests. 
To give an example look at the comparison below

*sample 01*

Writing - 68 
Grammer - 78
Spelling - 85
Vocabulary - 76
written Discourse - 90

*Sample 02*

Written - 89
Grammer - 82
Selling - 85
Vocabulary - 76
Written Discourse - 63

If you see the above 2 samples I really see hardly any difference to have a difference of 21 points. 

I think its more of luck some times. 

Regards

Anoop

P.S. the above sample is what I got and not some random sample.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

anoop_vn said:


> Hi All,
> I have found the PTE result to be very inconsistant between tests.
> To give an example look at the comparison below
> 
> ...


Hi Anoop,

Can you share your actual scores as well and your experience. It will help many in these forums.

Thanks!!


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi All,

Has anyone score has changed in rescoring ?


----------



## HasibJadoon (Aug 25, 2015)

yasmeen6 said:


> has anyone tried rescoring or anyone knows how long rescoring will take
> 
> thanks


Hi Yasmeen6 did you apply for re-scoring because I had scored 63 in speaking and I want to re-score.


----------



## HasibJadoon (Aug 25, 2015)

*PTE Academic*



yasmeen6 said:


> has anyone tried rescoring or anyone knows how long rescoring will take
> 
> thanks


Hi Yasmeen6 did you apply for re-scoring because I had scored 63 in speaking and I want to re-score.


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

HasibJadoon said:


> Hi Yasmeen6 did you apply for re-scoring because I had scored 63 in speaking and I want to re-score.


No, I haven't , but I was thinking to


----------



## claire1561 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi has anyone knows rescoring for pte academic and if there's a chance score will change. Thinking of requesting for rescore since i only need a point for the writing. Thanks


----------



## ronem_14 (Nov 25, 2016)

Claire1561 : Were you able to get that additional point in writing section with rescoring ? 

Or anyone for that matter who received changes in their scores...


----------



## pmondel (Jul 6, 2018)

*Rescore for PTE reading*

Hi,

During my PTE i was able to get the following :

Communicative Skills 
L79/R78/S81/W80

Enabling Skills
Grammar:81
Oral Fluency : 78
Pronunciation 63
Spelling 89
Vocabulary: 80
Written DIscourse:81


OVERALL SCORE: 79


With my score (L79/R78/S81/W80) , I fall under the proficient level. My goal is to achieve superior level which is hindered by my 78 score in reading. I only need a point in order to get 79 in the reading section.Getting a score of 79 in reading qualifies me to get a superior grade.

in order for me to qualify for the superior level is there a chance for my reading grade to increase if I request for a RESCORE?

Hoping for your kind assistance.

Thanks,
P


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Nothing will change with the Re scoring in PTE. Results will be out in in 2-3 days. Trust me with experience nothing changes. Waste of money. Prepare and write the exam again. Its the only way. Im sorry you had to face this... but like you there are many others who have worked harder and got the required score. All the best.


----------

